# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  استفسار حول مقولة للخليفة الخامس عمر بن عبد العزيز .؟

## أم شُريك

انثروا القمحَ على رؤوس الجبال..حتّى لا يقال جاعَ طيرٌ في بلاد المسلمين !!!



إذا تكرّمتم ...

أريد مصدر هذه العبارة!!

في أيّ كتاب؟؟

و هل صحّت عنه رحمه الله؟؟


و جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## احمد ابو انس

لعل بعض المشايخ يجيبك .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للرفع .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم .
لم أجد هذه المقولة مسندة صحيحة ، ولا إخالها تصح ، لكن فضائل عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله معروفة مسطورة في الكتب ، وعدله ضرب الآفاق ، وشهرته تغني عن الإسهاب في ذكره والإطناب في أمره وفضله ، حتى أن العباسيين أنفسهم حينما قضوا على الأمويين ، بل نبشوا  قبورهم ، تركوا قبر عمر رحمه الله ، ولم يستطيعوا أن يفعلوا شيئا أمام عدله وفضله الذي ملأ الآفاق . فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة ، والأمة اليوم تصرخ وتنادي : هل من عمر ، هل من صلاح !

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

> انثروا القمحَ على رؤوس الجبال..حتّى لا يقال جاعَ طيرٌ في بلاد المسلمين !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> إذا تكرّمتم ...
> 
> أريد مصدر هذه العبارة!!
> ...



تنبيه بارك الله فيكم لا يقال لعمر الخليفة الخامس لأن فيه لمزا لمعاوية و أنه ليس راشدا وفقكم الله

----------


## احمد ابو انس

نفع الله بكم .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*السؤال:* *هل هذه الرواية عن سيدنا عمر بن عبد العزيز صحيحة؟ 
" جيء إلى أمير المؤمنين عمر بن عبد العزيز بأموال الزكاة، فقال: أنفقوها على الفقراء، 
فقالوا: ما عاد في أمة الإسلام فقراء، 
قال: فجهزوا بها الجيوش، 
قالوا: جيوش الإسلام تجوب الدنيا، 
قال: فزوجوا الشباب 
فقالوا: من كان يريد الزواج فقد زوجناه، 
فقال: اقضوا الديون على المدينين، فقضوها وبقي مال، 
فقال: انظروا إلى المسيحيين واليهود من كان عليه دين فسددوا عنه؛ ففعلوا ذلك وبقي مال، 
فقال: أعطوا أهل العلم، فأعطوهم وبقي مال، 
فقال: اشتروا بها قمحاً وانثروه على رؤوس الجبال لكي لا يقال جاع طير".



الإجابة: الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فلم نجد ـ بحسب بحثنا ـ هذا الأثر في كتاب مسند، وأقرب شيء إليه ما رواه الإمام أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلاَّم في كتاب الأموال. لكن الأثر في أموال بيت المال لا في في أموال الزكاة فحسب، فروى أبو عبيد بإسناده عن سهيل بن أبي صالح، عن رجل من الأنصار، قال: كتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى عبد الحميد بن عبد الرحمن وهو بالعراق: «أَخْرِجْ لِلنَّاسِ أُعْطِيَاتِهِمْ». 
فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ عَبْدُ الْحَمِيدِ: إِنِّي قَدْ أَخْرَجْتُ لِلنَّاسِ أُعْطِيَاتِهِمْ  ، وَقَدْ بَقِيَ فِي بَيْتِ الْمَالِ مَالٌ، 
فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ: أَنِ «انْظُرْ كُلَّ مَنِ ادَّانَ فِي غَيْرِ سَفَهٍ وَلَا سَرَفٍ فَاقْضِ عَنْهُ» ، 
فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ، إِنِّي قَدْ قَضَيْتُ عَنْهُمْ، وَبَقِيَ فِي بَيْتِ مَالِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مَالٌ، 
فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ: أَنِ «انْظُرْ كُلَّ بِكْرٍ لَيْسَ لَهُ مَالٌ فَشَاءَ أَنْ تُزَوِّجَهُ فَزَوِّجْهُ وَأَصْدِقْ عَنْهُ» ، 
فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ: إِنِّي قَدْ زَوَّجْتُ كُلَّ مَنْ وَجَدْتُ، وَقَدْ بَقِيَ فِي بَيْتِ مَالِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مَالٌ، 
فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ بَعْدَ مَخْرَجِ هَذَا: أَنِ «انْظُرْ مَنْ كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ جِزْيَةٌ فَضَعُفَ عَنْ أَرْضِهِ فَأَسْلِفْهُ مَا يَقْوَى بِهِ عَلَى عَمَلِ أَرْضِهِ، فَإِنَّا لَا نُرِيدُهُمُ لِعَامٍ وَلَا لِعَامَيْنِ». 
ورواه ابن زنجويه في الأموال أيضا من طريق أبي عبيد.
والله أعلم.

إسلام ويب*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

قال أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام في الأموال 636 - (625) قَالَ: وَحَدَّثَنِي سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي مَرْيَمَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ الْعُمَرِيِّ، عَنْ سُهَيْلِ بْنِ أَبِي صَالِحٍ، عَنْ رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ قَالَ: كَتَبَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ إِلَى عَبْدِ الْحَمِيدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ، وَهُوَ بِالْعِرَاقِ: أَنْ «أَخْرِجْ لِلنَّاسِ أُعْطِيَاتِهِمْ  » فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ عَبْدُ الْحَمِيدِ: إِنِّي قَدْ أَخْرَجْتُ لِلنَّاسِ أُعْطِيَاتِهِمْ  ، وَقَدْ بَقِيَ فِي بَيْتِ الْمَالِ مَالٌ، فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ: أَنِ «انْظُرْ كُلَّ مَنِ ادَّانَ فِي غَيْرِ سَفَهٍ وَلَا سَرَفٍ فَاقْضِ عَنْهُ»، فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ، إِنِّي قَدْ قَضَيْتُ عَنْهُمْ، وَبَقِيَ فِي بَيْتِ مَالِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مَالٌ، فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ: أَنِ «انْظُرْ كُلَّ بِكْرٍ لَيْسَ لَهُ مَالٌ فَشَاءَ أَنْ تُزَوِّجَهُ فَزَوِّجْهُ وَأَصْدِقْ عَنْهُ»، فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ: إِنِّي قَدْ زَوَّجْتُ كُلَّ مَنْ وَجَدْتُ، وَقَدْ بَقِيَ فِي بَيْتِ مَالِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مَالٌ، فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ بَعْدَ مَخْرَجِ هَذَا: أَنِ «انْظُرْ مَنْ كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ جِزْيَةٌ فَضَعُفَ عَنْ أَرْضِهِ فَأَسْلِفْهُ مَا يَقْوَى بِهِ عَلَى عَمَلِ أَرْضِهِ، فَإِنَّا لَا نُرِيدُهُمُ لِعَامٍ وَلَا لِعَامَيْنِ» قَالَ: قَالَ الْعُمَرِيُّ هَذَا أَوْ نَحْوَهُ.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://fatabyyano.net/%D9%85%D9%82%...-%D8%B9%D9%84/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*صحة؟ قال عمر بن عبد العزيز انثروا القمح في رؤوس الجبال، حتى لا يقولوا*


قال عمر بن عبد العزيز انثروا القمح في رؤوس الجبال، حتى لا يقولوا جاع طير في بلاد المسلمين.
حكم الأثر: لا أصل له 


لكن يوجد أثر قريب من معناه وهو كالتالي:
قال رجل من الأنصار كتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى عبد الحميد بن عبد الرحمن، وهو بالعراق: أن أخرج للناس أعطياتهم فكتب إليه عبد الحميد: إني قد أخرجت للناس أعطياتهم، وقد بقي في بيت المال مال
فكتب إليه: أن انظر كل من ادان في غير سفه ولا سرف فاقض عنه، فكتب إليه، إني قد قضيت عنهم وبقي في بيت مال المسلمين مال 
فكتب إليه: أن انظر كل بكر ليس له مال فشاء أن تزوجه فزوجه وأصدق عنه، فكتب إليه: إني قد زوجت كل من وجدت، وقد بقي في بيت مال المسلمين مال 
فكتب إليه بعد مخرج هذا أن انظر من كانت عليه جزية فضعف عن أرضه فأسلفه ما يقوى به على عمل أرضه، فإنا لا نريدهم لعام ولا لعامين.

حكم الأثر: جيد

أخرجه أبو عبيد القاسم الهروي في كتابه الأموال (ص 319) ومن طريقه ابن زنجويه في الأموال (2/ 565) وابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (45/ 213) كلهم من طريق سعيد بن أبي مريم (ثقة ثبت)، عن عبد الله بن عمر العمري، عن سهيل بن أبي صالح (ثقة)، عن رجل من الأنصار قال فذكره. إسناده ضعيف عبد الله بن عمر العمري ضعيف والرجل من الأنصار مجهول 

وله شاهد أخرجه البلاذري في أنساب الأشراف (8/ 185) حدثني عمرو بن محمد الناقد، ثنا عبد الله بن وهب عن ابن لهيعة عن عبد الأعلى بن عبد الحميد عن أبي الزناد قال: كتب عبد الحميد بن عبد الرحمن إلى عمر بن عبد العزيز إنه فضل عندنا من المال شيء كثير بعد العطاء فكتب إليه عمر: انظر من كان عليه دين في غير سرف فاقض عنه، ومن تزوج فلم يجد ما ينقد فانقد عنه ففعل، ثم كتب إليه يخبره أن قد فضل بعد ذلك مال كثير أيضا، فكتب عمر إليه: أن قو به ضعفة أهل الذمة، فإنا لا نريدهم لسنة ولا لسنتين. إسناده ضعيف 
 عبد الأعلى بن عبد الحميد هو الأيلي ذكره أبو حاتم بدون جرح أو تعديل (الجرح والتعديل لابن أبي حاتم 6/ 28) 
 ابن لهيعة ضعيف وله شاهد آخر أخرجه ابن سعد في الطبقات الكبرى ط العلمية (5/ 291) أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله بن يونس قال: حدثني أبو العلاء بياع المشاجب قال: قرئ علينا كتاب عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله في مسجد الكوفة وأنا أسمع: من كانت عليه أمانة لا يقدر على أدائها فأعطوه من مال الله ومن تزوج امرأة فلم يقدر أن يسوق إليها صداقها فأعطوه من مال الله والنبيذ حلال فاشربوه في السعن قال فشربه الناس أجمعون. وله شاهد آخر أخرجه ابن سعد في الطبقات ط العلمية (5/ 295) أخبرنا موسى بن إسماعيل قال: حدثنا عمر بن بهرام الصراف قال: قرئ كتاب عمر بن عبد العزيز علينا: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من عبد الله عمر أمير المؤمنين إلى عدي بن أرطأة ومن قبله من المسلمين والمؤمنين سلام عليكم فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو أما بعد فانظر أهل الذمة فارفق بهم وإذا كبر الرجل منهم وليس له مال فأنفق عليه.


- عمر بن بهرام ذكره ابن حبان في كتابه الثقات (8/ 439) وله شاهد آخر أخرجه يعقوب الفسوي في كتابه المعرفة والتاريخ (599/1) ومن طريقه البيهقي في دلائل النبوة (493/6) وابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (195/45) كلاهما من طريق زيد بن بشر حدثنا ابن وهب قال: حدثني ابن زيد عن عمر ابن أسيل بن عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن الخطاب قال: إنما ولي عمر بن عبد العزيز سنتين ونصفا ثلاثين شهرا لا والله ما مات عمر بن عبد العزيز حتى جعل الرجل يأتينا بالمال العظيم فيقول: اجعلوا هذا حيث ترون من الفقراء، فما يبرح حتى يرجع بماله، يتذكر من يضعه فيهم فلا يجده، فيرجع بماله قد أغنى عمر بن عبد العزيز الناس. إسناده ضعيف
- أسامة بن زيد بن أسلم ضعيف
https://ezzeddinisalm.blogspot.com/2020/06/blog-post_89.html

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://ezzeddinisalm.blogspot.com/2...g-post_89.html

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------


## المتشائل

Welat
انقر الرابط ستجد الحقيقة بإذن الله

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*السؤال:*
*هل قال عمر بن عبدالعزيز: " انثروا القمح على رؤوس الجبال حتى لا يقال جاع طير في بلاد المسلمين" ؟* 

*الجواب:* 
*ليست مقولة للخليفة عمر بن عبد العزيز  وهي مقولة ليس لها سند وليست صحيحة عنه*

*ولم يوردها علماء التاريخ فيما صح من سيرته رضي الله عنه وفيها تنزيل من قدر عمر بن عبد العزيز رضي الله عنه واتهامه بإهدار أموال الزكاة فيما لا يفيد*

*أموال الزكاة لها مصارفها الثمانية وليس من مصارفها إطعام الطيور فوق الجبال ولم يجز أحد من العلماء والفقهاء مثل ذلك الفعل فى فتاواهم لأن حفظ مال المسلمين وإنفاقه فى مواضعه أمانة ومسؤولية.*
*وأقرب شيء إليه ما رواه الإمام أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلاَّم في كتاب الأموال. لكن الأثر في  أموال بيت المال لا في أموال الزكاة فحسب، فروى أبو عبيد بإسناده عن سهيل بن أبي صالح، عن رجل من الأنصار، قال: كتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى عبد الحميد بن عبد الرحمن وهو بالعراق: أن أخرج للناس أعطياتهم، فكتب إليه عبد الحميد: إني قد أخرجت للناس أعطياتهم وقد بقي في بيت المال مال، فكتب إليه: أن انظر كل من أدان في غير سفه ولا سرف فاقض عنه، قال: قد قضيت عنهم وبقي في بيت المال مال، فكتب إليه: أن زوج كل شاب يريد الزواج، فكتب إليه: إني قد زوجت كل من وجدت وقد بقي في بيت مال المسلمين مال، فكتب إليه بعد مخرج هذا: أن انظر من كانت عليه جزية فضعف عن أرضه، فأسلفه ما يقوى به على عمل أرضه، فإنا لا نريدهم لعام ولا لعامين.*
*ورواه ابن زنجويه في الأموال أيضا من طريق أبي عبيد.*



https://www.facebook.com/tas7i7y/pos...48245842195312

----------

